# Technology Package - £1795 Well Spent Or...?



## SpudZ

I guess the title says it all.

I've a TTS on order and have specified both packs. However, I'm having serious misgivings over the cost of a flash sat nav, with some other toys which, in all probability, I'll never use (the toys, not the nav).

So, I'd welcome all views on this, especially from those who have plumped for the Tech Pack. Obviously, I guess if you've shelled out £1750, you're not really going to dish your 'investment'? decision but I'd really appreciate honesty here because atm I'm really struggling to see the value.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Have a look at the thread I've raised about my new TT, if all the toys are working, it is good. They seem to have a pile of issues which I unfortunately have seen most of.

It's nice tech, however I would rather have analogue dials that work over a system that is buggy and crashes many times daily!


----------



## SpudZ

Yes I know it's nice tech but can anyone who has purchased or is going to purchase the Tech Pack comment. The digital instrument dials are standard. Does £1795 merely pay for a glorified the sat nav in essence?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

This is what you get according to the brochure!

"Technology Package featuring Audi Connect. Utilise the stunning graphics of the Audi Virtual Cockpit with 3D navigation
and the addition of Audi Connect to offer internet access on the move.

Includes:

*MMI Navigation Plus.* Highlights include: Navigation system integrated into the stunning 12.3" Audi Virtual Cockpit to offer
3D map display, map update service for the first five half-yearly navigation updates, 8 passive loudspeakers, total power
of 100 Watts, Media jukebox with space for approximately 10GB and album cover display, DVD drive (MP3, WMA, AAC and
MPEG-4-compatible) for music CDs and video DVDs, whole-word address input in one sentence using voice control system
and MMI Search: Free text search with intelligent suggestions during input

*Audi Connect*. Convenient connection of your vehicle to the internet via an integrated data module with LTE/ UMTS connection.Highlights of Audi Connect services include navigation with Google EarthTM and Google Street ViewTM, destination input via myAudi or Google MapsTM, access to Facebook and Twitter, WiFi hotspot, weather and news online and travel information.

Please see pages 28 and 93 for a full description of this option including functionality and compatibility details
Important connectivity information. An external data source is required to enable the Audi Connect Online Services.
A separate SIM card can be inserted in the SIM card reader
£1,795.00"


----------



## sambaz81

I opted for both packs on my TT Sline that I pick up next Wednesday.

I had the same thoughts about the expense of the Tech Pack. I only really wanted NAV so £1800 is a bitter pill to swallow. However you've got to think about the resale value in 3 years time, It's got to be worth more or more desirable with the Tech Pack than without.... Especially if its a TTS like yours. So it's a must in my book I'm afraid.


----------



## Shug750S

If the car ever arrives, and if the tech pack is working it'll be great for 2 years. Then audi will probably reduce the price to £500 / 600 or so, or include as standard on higher spec models.

Looking at the spec you'll be forking out more cash in 2.5 years as map upgrades only included for 5 x 6 monthly upgrades, then it'll be out of date unless you cough up again.

Nice if you want latest gizmo but reckon it'll be standard on many other models in 2 years anyway, and the bugs will be ironed out by then


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Personally I think the technology is great, it's just s shame that Audi has released it when it isn't ready for the public to use. I can't get to half the functions as they crash the system. Put it this way, when I took my car back into the dealership yesterday for a week long diagnosis session, even plugging in a phone made the dash crash and the steering wheel controls freeze up.

I would say don't order a TT, wait a year, then reap the benefits of the bug fixes that might just make the car usable and you will probably get a discount!


----------



## Markolaynee

That is one of the reasons im buying test car (5000km on the clock) with a huge discount.. It is already tested and everything works perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

Theclevernoodle said:


> Personally I think the technology is great, it's just s shame that Audi has released it when it isn't ready for the public to use. I can't get to half the functions as they crash the system.


Not sure it's really that great then in reality?

Send me a cheque for £10k and I'll sell you a time machine. If it doesn't work no worries as it's a great product, just bring it back to me and one day I'll fix it. However I'll keep your money in the meantime as it's probably a software fault on a great product. Or did I just release it too early and am relying on you to beta test it for me?


----------



## drjam

Theclevernoodle said:


> *Personally I think the technology is great*
> ...
> I can't get to half the functions as they crash the system. Put it this way, when I took my car back into the dealership yesterday for a week long diagnosis session, even plugging in a phone made the dash crash and the steering wheel controls freeze up.


It sounds like the technology is rubbish :?


----------



## TortToise

sambaz81 said:


> I opted for both packs on my TT Sline that I pick up next Wednesday.
> 
> I had the same thoughts about the expense of the Tech Pack. I only really wanted NAV so £1800 is a bitter pill to swallow. However you've got to think about the resale value in 3 years time, It's got to be worth more or more desirable with the Tech Pack than without.... Especially if its a TTS like yours. So it's a must in my book I'm afraid.


If it turns out like the Mk2, the built in Nav is one of the few options that actually have some residual value. Given that it appears that it isn't easily retro-fittable that should certainly be the case again with the Mk3.

However, don't expect to get back anything like the full £1800 that the pack costs new, at resale time.


----------



## cheechy

TortToise said:


> sambaz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for both packs on my TT Sline that I pick up next Wednesday.
> 
> I had the same thoughts about the expense of the Tech Pack. I only really wanted NAV so £1800 is a bitter pill to swallow. However you've got to think about the resale value in 3 years time, It's got to be worth more or more desirable with the Tech Pack than without.... Especially if its a TTS like yours. So it's a must in my book I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> If it turns out like the Mk2, the built in Nav is one of the few options that actually have some residual value. Given that it appears that it isn't easily retro-fittable that should certainly be the case again with the Mk3.
> 
> However, don't expect to get back anything like the full £1800 that the pack costs new, at resale time.
Click to expand...

Agreed on this one - it seems that dealers (especially specialists) do ask if the car comes with nav. If without they may not even take the car.


----------



## mwad

TortToise said:


> sambaz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for both packs on my TT Sline that I pick up next Wednesday.
> 
> However, don't expect to get back anything like the full £1800 that the pack costs new, at resale time.
Click to expand...

Knock a zero off and it'll be about right :twisted:


----------



## TortToise

cheechy said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sambaz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for both packs on my TT Sline that I pick up next Wednesday.
> 
> I had the same thoughts about the expense of the Tech Pack. I only really wanted NAV so £1800 is a bitter pill to swallow. However you've got to think about the resale value in 3 years time, It's got to be worth more or more desirable with the Tech Pack than without.... Especially if its a TTS like yours. So it's a must in my book I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> If it turns out like the Mk2, the built in Nav is one of the few options that actually have some residual value. Given that it appears that it isn't easily retro-fittable that should certainly be the case again with the Mk3.
> 
> However, don't expect to get back anything like the full £1800 that the pack costs new, at resale time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on this one - it seems that dealers (especially specialists) do ask if the car comes with nav. If without they may not even take the car.
Click to expand...

Ironically I only really got the Nav in my Mk2 because I wanted the twin SD slots for music, I didn't realise that it was a useful option to have when selling the car. I must say that I'm glad I got it because postcode issues aside, it's a really nice navigation unit that has always delivered for me when I've had to use it. The DIS and MFSW integration gives it a real advantage over third party units.

I just wish that they'd made more of the potential - there's clearly quite a powerful CPU in there but the functions are relatively restrained. I'd love to see album art, for example ... or music over bluetooth. A nicer interface would be good too.

I really like the look of the new Mk3 console but charging so much extra for the Nav functionality is a crime. At least the Nav Plus (RNS-E) in the Mk2 was a full replacement unit with a big LCD screen and significant music enhancements over the default Concert radio. The Mk3 already has most of the needed features built in to the instrumentation/computers but you have to pay a fortune to get the GPS and navigation.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

I was trying to be sarcastic.

The technology is about as much use as a one legged cat trying to bury a turd on a frozen lake.

For those who still haven't got my point:


----------



## SpudZ

35mphspeedlimit said:


> This is what you get according to the brochure!
> 
> "Technology Package featuring Audi Connect. Utilise the stunning graphics of the Audi Virtual Cockpit with 3D navigation
> and the addition of Audi Connect to offer internet access on the move.
> 
> Includes:
> 
> *MMI Navigation Plus.* Highlights include: Navigation system integrated into the stunning 12.3" Audi Virtual Cockpit to offer
> 3D map display, map update service for the first five half-yearly navigation updates, 8 passive loudspeakers, total power
> of 100 Watts, Media jukebox with space for approximately 10GB and album cover display, DVD drive (MP3, WMA, AAC and
> MPEG-4-compatible) for music CDs and video DVDs, whole-word address input in one sentence using voice control system
> and MMI Search: Free text search with intelligent suggestions during input
> 
> *Audi Connect*. Convenient connection of your vehicle to the internet via an integrated data module with LTE/ UMTS connection.Highlights of Audi Connect services include navigation with Google EarthTM and Google Street ViewTM, destination input via myAudi or Google MapsTM, access to Facebook and Twitter, WiFi hotspot, weather and news online and travel information.
> 
> 00"


Yes and I guess that's my point. In addition to the Sat Nav, I'm getting a duplication of much of the stuff im getting with the Sound Package. Why would I pay for the 8 speakers, CD player ect when I'm getting that and more with SP? I don't need Audi Connect as I've no intention of buying a separate SIM card in order to access most of the features which in all honestly appear little more than gimmicks.

I don't think that specing a TTS without Nav will unduly affect the resale value 2 or 3 years down the line & even if it did, not to the tune of eighteen hundred quid...

I suspect I'll put the saving toward metallic, cruise & red calipers and still pocket nearly a grand.


----------



## Markolaynee

can you connect your car to internet via mobile phone without audi connect? (some hotspot or cable ?)


----------



## Bouncedout

Yeah but surely the point is that the nav will hold its value come resale whereas the other options that you have mentioned wont


----------



## Shug750S

Bouncedout said:


> Yeah but surely the point is that the nav will hold its value come resale whereas the other options that you have mentioned wont


Only if you update it, and that costs after the first couple of years.

Much better to go with a decent Garmin or Tom Tom for free lifetime updates, camera locations and funtionality, although agree they don't look as nice on the dash as not integrated


----------



## sambaz81

Totally agree with Bouncdoubt.

The Tech pack is a must on the MK3. Having TomTom's on the dash of the MK3 just isn't what this car is about.


----------



## Markolaynee

Markolaynee said:


> can you connect your car to internet via mobile phone without audi connect? (some hotspot or cable ?)


Anyone? Sry for bothering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jem

There's no doubt the tech pack is a rip-off. That's why this thread exists. Yet people will overlook this in light of minimal benefit because having a 3.5" screen mounted tomtom isn't in the spirit of the new TT.

I don't believe it will ever become a £500 or £600 option and it certainly won't be available as standard on certain models. Why would it be? They weren't even standard on the Mk2 models and those could be very easily replaced.

I don't think the map updates are make or break. I've been using a 2007 DVD on my basic BNS for 4 years and it's still perfectly adequate to get from A to B.


----------



## TortToise

Bouncedout said:


> Yeah but surely the point is that the nav will hold its value come resale whereas the other options that you have mentioned wont


It will hold _some_ value, definitely not the entire extra upfront £1800 cost though.


----------



## Bouncedout

It's not unreasonable to expect cars with nav to be worth, say £1000 more come resale though is it?

If so then the option has retained well over 50% of the initial outlay. That can't be said about most other options can it?

Horses for courses but if I was buying a mark 3 then nav would be required.


----------



## Warranty_Void

If i was buying a second hand mk3 I'd want it to have the tech pack.


----------



## drjam

Bouncedout said:


> It's not unreasonable to expect cars with nav to be worth, say £1000 more come resale though is it?


Which still means you're £800 worse off than if you didn't option it in the first place.

In other words, by all means option if you want it and will make good use of it, but if not then spend the money on something else thats valuable to you, not to subsidise some notional future buyer. I certainly wouldn't spend £1000 more on a 2nd hand car for satnav, so I certainly don't buy the argument that without it the car's unsellable.


----------



## BaTTyboy

I'm sure that every TT owner in the land is very pleased with the great residuals, but if you are worried about speccing a car because you won't get what you paid initially then maybe you shouldn't be getting a TT in the first place


----------



## SpudZ

Another aspect we have overlooked is the revenue driver for the dealer once the 'free' updates have lapsed. I'd hazard a guess at an additional 20 quid a pop each time the car is serviced. Bear in mind that this technology is most probably going to be rolled out to all Audi models and you've got a fair annual revenue generator.

A case of Audi wanting their cake & eat it....?


----------



## mwad

drjam said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unreasonable to expect cars with nav to be worth, say £1000 more come resale though is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Which still means you're £800 worse off than if you didn't option it in the first place.
> 
> In other words, by all means option if you want it and will make good use of it, but if not then spend the money on something else thats valuable to you, not to subsidise some notional future buyer. I certainly wouldn't spend £1000 more on a 2nd hand car for satnav, so I certainly don't buy the argument that without it the car's unsellable.
Click to expand...

Good points.

Also worth remembering, you are buying the car for YOU - not the next owner


----------



## Bouncedout

So, I guess the answer is that you shouldnt put any options on your car because they all lose money..

Obviously , you should only add options that you want but that then goes full circle to the original post about whether the tech pack is worth the money.

I say it is and so do some others. Some other people disagree.


----------



## mwad

Bouncedout said:


> So, I guess the answer is that you shouldnt put any options on your car because they all lose money..
> 
> Obviously , you should only add options that you want but that then goes full circle to the original post about whether the tech pack is worth the money.


Exactly. Only put on what YOU want


----------



## SpudZ

Pasted from another thread:



> "It is very odd that all A3 models (using the same MQB chassis and many similar parts to the Mk 3 TT) are pre-fitted with whatever is required for sat nav and if you don't option it at time of purchase you can do so for £500 later on. All that is required is an SD card and getting your dealer to activate."


I guess Audi are pushing this pack as it's the one which has been making all the waves in the press. Wouldn't it be ironic if after all the denials, you could actually retro fit the Nav.

I think I'll risk it for a Swisskit....


----------



## Mr R

SpudZ said:


> I guess Audi are pushing this pack as it's the one which has been making all the waves in the press. Wouldn't it be ironic if after all the denials, you could actually retro fit the Nav.
> 
> I think I'll risk it for a Swisskit....


You are not going with the Nav...? That's what I'm gradually starting to think. I really don't need the car turned into an internet hotspot.


----------



## SpudZ

I'd like to but I just don't want to pay for all the other [email protected] that comes with it that I'll never use. If I could just buy the Nav for say £500 it would be a no brainer!


----------



## Mr R

SpudZ said:


> I'd like to but I just don't want to pay for all the other [email protected] that comes with it that I'll never use. If I could just buy the Nav for say £500 it would be a no brainer!


My A3 has the SD sat nav. Does the job fine and integrates with the DIS. Agree, £1800 is too much for all the bits I'll never use.


----------



## SpudZ

Yup, I've just emailed the dealer & cancelled the Tech Pack substituting it for Red calipers, Glacier & cruise. There was a £700 saving, enough for 11 tanks of fuel or 3000 miles.

By all accounts the iPhone 6 navigation interfaces well through the car.


----------



## Mr R

SpudZ said:


> Yup, I've just emailed the dealer & cancelled the Tech Pack substituting it for Red calipers, Glacier & cruise. There was a £700 saving, enough for 11 tanks of fuel or 3000 miles.
> 
> By all accounts the iPhone 6 navigation interfaces well through the car.


You mean you would get the iPhone voice navigation through the car speakers...?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SpudZ said:


> Yup, I've just emailed the dealer & cancelled the Tech Pack substituting it for Red calipers, Glacier & cruise. There was a £700 saving, enough for 11 tanks of fuel or 3000 miles.
> 
> By all accounts the iPhone 6 navigation interfaces well through the car.


Glacier white = good choice! [smiley=dude.gif] 
Have you been advised if this will have any effect on anticipated delivery date? :?:


----------



## SpudZ

Yup, dealer contacted me saying if I'd kept my original spec, it would go into production in 2 weeks! As it stands now it'll still stay at week 19 although he'll push for an earlier date.

He also hinted that Audi are pushing the TP ahead of other specs in the build queue....?! Form your own opinions of that...

Also, they've been told not to admit retro fitting is possible for sat only.... He threw £2200 at me but not for a few months.

It'll happen of that I'm sure.


----------



## philgage78

Had my TT for 7-8 weeks now and i don't have the Tech Pack.
After reading all the posts and seeing all the videos i don't feel like i missing out on anything by not having it.
If i want to look on the internet, check twitter or use Sat Nav i will stick to my free work phone.
Thanks.


----------



## Markolaynee

Ok, looks like my internet search powers weakened.. Can you post any video describing what tech pack is providing to us ? Because, in my audi that im picking in 4 days, ive got built in navigation, but doesnt have tech pack ?!


----------



## SpudZ

Mr R said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I've just emailed the dealer & cancelled the Tech Pack substituting it for Red calipers, Glacier & cruise. There was a £700 saving, enough for 11 tanks of fuel or 3000 miles.
> 
> By all accounts the iPhone 6 navigation interfaces well through the car.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you would get the iPhone voice navigation through the car speakers...?
Click to expand...

Apparently yes.


----------



## Mr R

Just wondered if anyone that didn't go for the Tech pack now regrets it...?


----------



## SpudZ

With Audi prioritising TTS speced with the Tech Pack for March, I'd be interested to see what their Q2 specials entail.

A Sat Nav only option or reduced Pack...?


----------



## boakham

Slightly off topic, so sorry in advance..
But has anybody with the tech pack managed to get the facebook/twitter integration to work? When I access it in the Audi Connect menu, it says I have to set it up through the myAudi website, but when I log into that there is no option for it.
I'm wondering if it's not actually offered in the UK.
Not that I need it - it's just a toy to show off :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

boakham said:


> Slightly off topic, so sorry in advance..
> But has anybody with the tech pack managed to get the facebook/twitter integration to work? When I access it in the Audi Connect menu, it says I have to set it up through the myAudi website, but when I log into that there is no option for it.
> I'm wondering if it's not actually offered in the UK.
> Not that I need it - it's just a toy to show off :lol:


Maybe just me, but why would you want to Facebook or Twitter when driving your car?

When is the first prosecution coming for someone who has an accident whilst driving and playing with a complicated multi media system? Can't be far off...


----------



## glospete

Can't speak for the TT but I have this Tech Pack on my A3 and Facebook and Twitter work fine there. Below is a picture of my.audi and shows them there.


----------



## SpudZ

Shug750S said:


> boakham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, so sorry in advance..
> But has anybody with the tech pack managed to get the facebook/twitter integration to work? When I access it in the Audi Connect menu, it says I have to set it up through the myAudi website, but when I log into that there is no option for it.
> I'm wondering if it's not actually offered in the UK.
> Not that I need it - it's just a toy to show off :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just me, but why would you want to Facebook or Twitter when driving your car?
> 
> When is the first prosecution coming for someone who has an accident whilst driving and playing with a complicated multi media system? Can't be far off...
Click to expand...

And that's my point - Why would you want or need that tech other than to show it off on a couple occasions. Stripping out the cost of the Nav at say £700 & £1100 is suddenly an awful lot of loot to showcase Streetview to your pals a couple of times..


----------



## jont122

boakham said:


> Slightly off topic, so sorry in advance..
> But has anybody with the tech pack managed to get the facebook/twitter integration to work? When I access it in the Audi Connect menu, it says I have to set it up through the myAudi website, but when I log into that there is no option for it.
> I'm wondering if it's not actually offered in the UK.
> Not that I need it - it's just a toy to show off :lol:


Hello

Have the same problem on my car can see the icons in the MMI, but no widgets on the my.audi.com? have contacted audi through there twitter account and waiting for there reply?


----------



## Shaund

Thanks for the comments... you've saved me £1800 to spend on other stuff. Noticed on test drive the map drawing wasn't that smooth, suggesting device is a a bit underpowered, and the lack of touchscreen made entering destination names awkward (speech recognition wasn't exactly accurate). Read somewhere it was suggested you'd need about 4GB of mobile data a month for average driving with google maps etc. enabled; that's going to cost anything from £20 a month for a data only SIM, and god knows what driving abroad. Don't know for sure but suspect they'll play by the rules when it comes to warning about speed camera locations in France & Germany (ie they can't, just danger areas) ; easy enough with a garmin/tomtom to add POIs.


----------



## SpudZ

Yup put the saving towards metallic, red calipers & cruise. The change from that will also give me an additional 3k miles free!

The dealer has confirmed that the Nav can be retro fitted (although Audi is suppressing this) at a cost of circa £2200. I think however, that fig is BS and will likely be in the 1k region.


----------



## glospete

noonu said:


> Thanks for the comments... you've saved me £1800 to spend on other stuff. Noticed on test drive the map drawing wasn't that smooth, suggesting device is a a bit underpowered, and the lack of touchscreen made entering destination names awkward (speech recognition wasn't exactly accurate). Read somewhere it was suggested you'd need about 4GB of mobile data a month for average driving with google maps etc. enabled; that's going to cost anything from £20 a month for a data only SIM, and god knows what driving abroad. Don't know for sure but suspect they'll play by the rules when it comes to warning about speed camera locations in France & Germany (ie they can't, just danger areas) ; easy enough with a garmin/tomtom to add POIs.


Glads that you're happy that you've made the right decision. But just to clarify the facts on the Tech Pack High (on my A3 but it is the same unit):

1. Map drawing is totally smooth.
2. I find that speech recognition is accurate but I guess it depends on your speech/dialect!
3. I use Google Earth all the time (note that it is NOT Google Maps) and with normal hot spot usage and using the data to get emails to my and my wife's iPhones my data usage is about 0.7GB per month so it is unlikely that it would get to 4GB unless you were constantly downloading massive files. 
4. I use the speed camera locator from Pocket GPS World and they show up fine but unfortunately there is no way to have audible warning as well which is a PITA.


----------



## glospete

SpudZ said:


> Yup put the saving towards metallic, red calipers & cruise. The change from that will also give me an additional 3k miles free!
> 
> The dealer has confirmed that the Nav can be retro fitted (although Audi is suppressing this) at a cost of circa £2200. I think however, that fig is BS and will likely be in the 1k region.


That's great news but is contrary to the post by the Audi West London tech guy who returned from a training course in Germany and said that there is no way it can be retro fitted because of the circuitry - there is a thread somewhere in the Mk 3 section about this but I cant remember where. But even if possible I cannot believe that an option costing £1795 will have a retro fitting cost of circa £2200. Doesn't sound like Audi to me! I guess if the dealer is prepared to put it in writing then you'll be covered.


----------



## SpudZ

That was the cost of the bare bones Nav & not the other gubbins that I'll never use. He did say that he wasn't supposed to be telling me this....


----------



## Mr R

It wouldn't surprise me if there was a cut down Sat Nav option at some point in the future, working from an SD card. Why else would it have 2 slots?


----------



## glospete

SpudZ said:


> That was the cost of the bare bones Nav & not the other grubbins that I'll never use. He did say that he wasn't supposed to be telling me this....


If sat nav is important to you then I'd definitely get in writing because we all know what salespeople will say ....


----------



## SpudZ

It's not tbh. It would be nice but I just can't reconcile the cost v the benefit. Audi have made a big deal about the new interior and the tft display plays a major part in that big deal. If I can get an upgrade to the bare bones Nav @ circa £500 then I'm all in. However, if they want to charge £2200 to retrofit then I'm jogging on by.


----------



## SpudZ

TTT

Looks like an opportune moment to reserect this thread!


----------



## melauditt

ive not got it either too much money for me


----------



## sherry13

@spudz - definitely opportune. It is really complex and I have never had a definitive answer from a dealer about exactly what the extra £2k gets you. It is pretty much one of the most expensive options, as well (I think?!).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daddow

If you are paying almost £42k for a TTs what's the point in cribbing over the extra? when you sell there will certainly be some if not all the payback anyway, I have had and sold 3 MK3 TT's (now have the TTs) and the dealer on trade in ALWAYS asks if the motor has sat nav, he says cars without sit on his p/lot for ages.


----------



## 90TJM

My last TT was a 1.8 S-line with no extras which was sold in days by the audi dealer.They even told me Lifeshine improves the value! They are out to sell you as many extras as they can.£1795 is just a rip off, look how many TVs,Laptops etc you can buy for that.


----------



## ZephyR2

If you're paying £1,795 for the Tech pack and nav, or £1,490 as it is now, just to ensure a better resale value down the line then you're wasting your money. It will only realise a few hundred quid extra come trade in. *Buy it because you want it or need it.*
I use my nav quite a lot and love having the full integration of the Tech pack with the rest of the functions in the car and the slick way you can call up destinations, petrol stations, etc. Having used stick-on devices and phone apps in the past I hated the way you had to pull over, get out the device, mount it on a vent or somewhere, plug it in, route the cables out of the way and then enter where you wanted to go. And then packing it away afterwards. True many of these devices perform better as a sat nav than the Audi nav but they don't mute the radio when giving directions, you can't use them on the move and they don't have a 12.3 inch display to offer.
If you rarely need a sat nav then save your money and use separate device. On those odd occasions when you have to use it its easy put up with the inconveniences.


----------



## F1_STAR

ZephyR2 said:


> If you're paying £1,795 for the Tech pack and nav, or £1,490 as it is now, just to ensure a better resale value down the line then you're wasting your money. It will only realise a few hundred quid extra come trade in. *Buy it because you want it or need it.*
> I use my nav quite a lot and love having the full integration of the Tech pack with the rest of the functions in the car and the slick way you can call up destinations, petrol stations, etc. Having used stick-on devices and phone apps in the past I hated the way you had to pull over, get out the device, mount it on a vent or somewhere, plug it in, route the cables out of the way and then enter where you wanted to go. And then packing it away afterwards. True many of these devices perform better as a sat nav than the Audi nav but they don't mute the radio when giving directions, you can't use them on the move and they don't have a 12.3 inch display to offer.
> If you rarely need a sat nav then save your money and use separate device. On those odd occasions when you have to use it its easy put up with the inconveniences.


I agree with Zephy, I rarely use the sat nav in mine, waste of money come to think of it. But when I went to a number Audi dealerships for a trade in value, non of them asked me if the car had sat nav or not!

Not a big deal to the dealers as they could easily apply the software themselves and have it up and running to make the car more attractive to sell.


----------



## pcbbc

ZephyR2 said:


> Having used stick-on devices and phone apps in the past I hated the way you had to pull over, get out the device, mount it on a vent or somewhere, plug it in, route the cables out of the way and then enter where you wanted to go. And then packing it away afterwards. True many of these devices perform better as a sat nav than the Audi nav but they don't mute the radio when giving directions, you can't use them on the move and they don't have a 12.3 inch display to offer.


Beside the obvious convenience factors you've already mentioned, another good point about a built in Nav is that it can access the wheel speed sensors and so has a far better idea of where the car is currently located when using dead reckoning (lost of sat signal in built up areas for example). So in that respect I find built on Nav always performs better than 3rd party devices.

But as ZephyR2 says, its down to how much you are going to use any particular option as to if you spec it or not. And there's no doubt most options are overpriced, especially when compared to 3rd party alternatives.


----------



## SpudZ

Didn't buy it in the end and didn't miss it. I find Google maps just fine as it integrates with Waze. My IPhone also has integrated the 'find my car' feature, so that's that base covered.

Money saved contributed nicely to my recent Triumph Thruxton R purchase!


----------



## moro anis

Nice bike. Now you have two enjoyable bits of kit.


----------



## 4433allanr

As said previously, VC is a bit boring without nav, imo.


----------

